# Terry young dog friendly little staffie at Rochdale Dog Rescue



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Please meet Terry, a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, male, approximately 10-12 months old. He is black with a white bib and paw and he is small to medium in size.

Terry is a nice friendly boy who is quiet and steady.

He can live with older children and is good with other dogs.

Terry has only been with us for a few days so more detail to follow but he is proving himself so far to be a lovely friendly little chap.

If you would like to see more of gorgeous Terry
Click Here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.636915002995564.1073741871.196607083693027&type=3 for his Facebook Photo Album

If you are interested in finding out more about offering a permanent home please complete our re-homing form Homes Needed

Terry has been neutered, First Vaccinated and will be Microchipped prior to being rehomed.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a bit in love with Terry :001_tt1:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

He is a cutie! just a youngster too...

He had two enquiries this week, but one looked at another dog before had chance to meet Terry and the others didn't hear back from....


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Terry has now been rehomed....


----------

